# A M O R E (non è una poesia ma pensieri alla rinfusa)



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Novembre 2010)

*A M O R E (non è una poesia ma pensieri alla rinfusa)*

.


----------



## oceansize (29 Novembre 2010)

'mazza che allegria

bella riflessione cmq


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Novembre 2010)

Non ne può certo venir fuori una sciarada se ci si limita ad una visione così terra terra dell'esistenza.
Che la chiesa abbia fatto scempio del concetto di "anima" nessuno lo può certo negare, ma questo non significa che l'"anima" o coscienza o chiamala come vuoi non debba per questo avere un suo fondamento.
D'altro canto direi che quanto meno c'è differenza (credo) tra un corpo vivo ed uno morto.
D'altro canto da sempre si fa scempio della parola "Verità" ma non per questo la Verità non esiste o si limita ad essere, come molti furbi pretendono di convincerci, solo una questione di punti di vista. Troppo comodo, troppo inutile.
Indubbiamente, quindi, se ci si limita ad assegnare alla parola "amore" il senso di un rapporto di coppia o comunque con un ristretto numero scelto di soggetti cui indirizzarlo, non può finire altro che in piatti sporchi.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> L'amore dicono risieda nel cuore
> Ma lo sappiamo tutti che non può essere lì
> Il cuore è solo una pompa meccanica che ci fa campare
> 
> ...


 per me amore è una mano salda che mi accompagna , stretta quanto basta per farmi sentire libera e indipendente...ma presente e calda al momento giusto.
è l'alba e il tramonto della mia giornata ...e vederlo scritto mi pare assai stucchevole, ma è la realtà, non riesco a dirlo in altro modo.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ne può certo venir fuori una sciarada se ci si limita ad una visione così terra terra dell'esistenza.
> Che la chiesa abbia fatto scempio del concetto di "anima" nessuno lo può certo negare, ma questo non significa che l'"anima" o coscienza o chiamala come vuoi non debba per questo avere un suo fondamento.
> D'altro canto direi che quanto meno c'è differenza (credo) tra un corpo vivo ed uno morto.
> D'altro canto da sempre si fa scempio della parola "Verità" ma non per questo la Verità non esiste o si limita ad essere, come molti furbi pretendono di convincerci, solo una questione di punti di vista. Troppo comodo, troppo inutile.
> Indubbiamente, quindi, *se ci si limita ad assegnare alla parola "amore" il senso di un rapporto di coppia o comunque con un ristretto numero scelto di soggetti cui indirizzarlo*, non può finire altro che in piatti sporchi.


.


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2010)

*Che coss'è l'amor   *​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v55g74Oi8qs


:yes:​


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Tu hai una cerchia molto ampia di soggetti ?


 
Io ho affetti più o meno profondi per le persone che mi stanno vicine, primo tra tutti mio figlio, per alcuni parenti e per gli amici. Sono affetti però, per quanto profondi.
L'Amore, l'ho già spiegato altre volte, è un'altra cosa, e tento di provarlo quando posso per ogni cosa e per chiunque, ma non è facile.

Gli affetti, anche i più profondi, sono minati dalla componente egoistica, l'Amore, quando riesce ad esprimersi, non ha direzione esclusiva.

Io potrei uccidere per difendere mio figlio, ma quello non è amore, è una scelta egoistica. Lo fanno pure le bestie.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io ho affetti più o meno profondi per le persone che mi stanno vicine, primo tra tutti mio figlio, per alcuni parenti e per gli amici. Sono affetti però, per quanto profondi.
> L'Amore, l'ho già spiegato altre volte, è un'altra cosa, e tento di provarlo quando posso per ogni cosa e per chiunque, ma non è facile.
> 
> *Gli affetti, anche i più profondi, sono minati dalla componente egoistica,* l'Amore, quando riesce ad esprimersi, non ha direzione esclusiva.
> ...


 ammesso che sia così è una componente che fa parte del nostro essere uomini imperfetti ; sappiamo amare come ci è possibile ...embè?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ammesso che sia così è una componente che fa parte del nostro essere uomini imperfetti ; sappiamo amare come ci è possibile ...embè?


Vero...:up::up::up:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io ho affetti più o meno profondi per le persone che mi stanno vicine, primo tra tutti mio figlio, per alcuni parenti e per gli amici. Sono affetti però, per quanto profondi.
> L'Amore, l'ho già spiegato altre volte, è un'altra cosa, e tento di provarlo quando posso per ogni cosa e per chiunque, ma non è facile.
> 
> Gli affetti, anche i più profondi, sono minati dalla componente egoistica, l'Amore, quando riesce ad esprimersi, non ha direzione esclusiva.
> ...


.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ammesso che sia così è una componente che fa parte del nostro essere uomini imperfetti ; sappiamo amare come ci è possibile ...embè?


 .


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Allora è possibile quasi tutto..... è qui che caga l'asino...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


 se hai l'asino con la dissenteria
mica è colpa mia:mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Allora è possibile quasi tutto..... è qui che caga l'asino...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


 
Di solito in nome dell'Amore, di dio, della patria ed altri che peste li colga si giustifica tutto. Io non lo faccio.
Io se amo lo faccio senza limiti, se provo affetto per qualcuno so che è una mia scelta e ne devo pagare le eventuali spese. Che siano queste di difesa di ciò cui voglio bene quanto di mancata corresponsione.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Di solito in nome dell'Amore, di dio, della patria ed altri che peste li colga *si giustifica tutto.* Io non lo faccio.
> *Io se amo lo faccio senza lim*iti, se provo affetto per qualcuno so che è una mia scelta e ne devo pagare le eventuali spese. Che siano queste di difesa di ciò cui voglio bene quanto di mancata corresponsione.


non so cosa tu intenda per tutto , personalmente non giustifico ciò che rinnega l'esistenza dell'amore stesso.
poi, tutti pensiamo di non porre limiti al nostro sentimento..ma se ci sono vanno al di là delle nostre capacità interiori (almeno per noi comuni mortali )


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se hai l'asino con la dissenteria
> mica è colpa mia:mrgreen:


.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Di solito in nome dell'Amore, di dio, della patria ed altri che peste li colga si giustifica tutto. Io non lo faccio.
> *Io se amo lo faccio senza limiti*, se provo affetto per qualcuno so che è una mia scelta e ne devo pagare le eventuali spese. Che siano queste di difesa di ciò cui voglio bene quanto di mancata corresponsione.


Solo per i figli, questo
Solo per i figli.


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Che coss'è l'amor *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma noooooo, volevo postarla io... Va beh perchè sei tu va bene uguale


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so cosa tu intenda per tutto , personalmente non giustifico ciò che rinnega l'esistenza dell'amore stesso.
> poi, *tutti pensiamo di non porre limiti al nostro sentimento*..ma se ci sono vanno al di là delle nostre capacità interiori (almeno per noi comuni mortali )





Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Solo per i figli, questo
> Solo per i figli.


Neretto di Minerva: si tende sempre a pensare di non porre limiti solo in termini di intensità, ma si pretende sempre di dare un indirizzo preciso di definire con precisione l'oggetto del nostro sentimento. Non può essere Amore. 

Ettore: io ho un figlio, e lo adoro, ma riconosco che il mio affetto per lui non può essere Amore. Io lo adoro perchè è mio figlio e come tale trovo in lui soddisfazione di un milione di fattori personali. Anche molti animali provano affetto per i figli: è una cosa naturale. Se l'essere umano non provasse affetto per la prole, questa morirebbe in breve.

L'Amore, porca zozza, è un'altra cosa!
La parola Amore è stata usata per dare un valore assoluto a scelte proprie, e questo è assurdo!!!!!
Cazzo, l'Amore è il più sublime dei sentimenti, e noi pretendiamo di sporcarlo con le nostre scelte egoistiche!

Intendo dire: ma ci rendiamo conto che a forza di parlare di valori estremi ed universali per giustificare e valorizzare le nostre personali piccole cose, ci troveremo sempre di fronte alle personali piccole cose degli altri che a loro volta pretenderanno che siano valori estremi ed universali?!
Ma cazzo, perchè non si deve arrivare quantomeno a capire che tutti, cazzo, e dico tutti siamo fatti alla stessa maniera in termini di pulsioni primarie, di paure, di necessità?! Perchè non si deve arrivare a capire che questo non vuol dire immolarsi sull'altare dei valori assoluti, che non fanno per l'essere umano, ma significa solo ridimensionare la nostra presunzione ed accettare che le nostre personali piccole cose, i nostri naturali egoismi e quindi pure tutti i sentimenti che da essi nascono, sono solo cose nostre come quelle degli altri sono degli altri, e non è possibile in alcun modo pretendere di stabilire che per gli altri valgano i nostri personali valori?
Possibile che non si riesca a capire che il bene comune si può ottenere solamente con piccole rinunce personali, e che comunque pure questo è un compromesso, perchè comunque dobbiamo vivere, ed a qualcuno si pesterà sempre qualche callo?
Possibile che non si riesca a capire che il callo che pestiamo non è nostro diritto pestarlo come non è diritto per gli altri pestare il nostro?

Il male di tutto nasce dal pretendere che gli altri siano come vogliamo o dal subire che noi si debba essere come gli altri vogliono.

I nostri desideri, amici miei, tutti, non sono altro che la fame e la paura dell'animale selvaggio.

L'Amore, quello vero, ama tutti, i figli di tutti, gli errori di tutti. E solo in nome di sè stesso, non in nome di un preteso padreterno, perchè se così fosse, non sarebbe Amore, ma ancora una forma di egoismo.

Purtroppo l'Amore non è fatto per l'uomo. A me scoccia solo sentir parlare di Amore e non ammettere di essere umani, mortali, fallaci.
Lo siamo, basta! Mica possiamo suicidarci tutti in nome dell'Amore!

........ma nemmeno pretendere di mostrarci agli altri migliori di quello che siamo.


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Neretto di Minerva: si tende sempre a pensare di non porre limiti solo in termini di intensità, ma si pretende sempre di dare un indirizzo preciso di definire con precisione l'oggetto del nostro sentimento. Non può essere Amore.
> 
> Ettore: io ho un figlio, e lo adoro, ma riconosco che il mio affetto per lui non può essere Amore. Io lo adoro perchè è mio figlio e come tale trovo in lui soddisfazione di un milione di fattori personali. Anche molti animali provano affetto per i figli: è una cosa naturale. Se l'essere umano non provasse affetto per la prole, questa morirebbe in breve.
> 
> ...


 dopo quel concetto inestricabile dell'arte ...l'amore ; è vero quando lo sentiamo e viviamo.
altro non azzardo


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> dopo quel concetto inestricabile dell'arte ...l'amore ; è vero quando lo sentiamo e viviamo.
> altro non azzardo


Amour! Source de toute vie!
Dieu jeune et fort aux traits vainqueurs!
Salut, o puissance benie,
Salut, o doux tyran des coeurs!


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> dopo quel concetto inestricabile dell'arte ...l'amore ; è vero quando lo sentiamo e viviamo.
> altro non azzardo





contepinceton ha detto:


> Amour! Source de toute vie!
> Dieu jeune et fort aux traits vainqueurs!
> Salut, o puissance benie,
> Salut, o doux tyran des coeurs!


 
Ma ci mancherebbe che uno non sia libero di suonarsela e cantarsela come meglio crede! Anzi!

Solo che questo preclude il diritto di farsi alcune domande, quelle di cui non si vogliono le risposte e ci si accontenta di girare in tondo suonandosela e cantandosela .


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe che uno non sia libero di suonarsela e cantarsela come meglio crede! Anzi!
> 
> Solo che questo preclude il diritto di farsi alcune domande, quelle di cui non si vogliono le risposte e ci si accontenta di girare in tondo suonandosela e cantandosela .


? boh


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ? boh


Sai che fare?

Concedimi il rango di "artista contemporaneo", così non hai più il problema di capire o meno


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sai che fare?
> 
> Concedimi il rango di "artista contemporaneo", così non hai più il problema di capire o meno


al massimo ti posso riconoscere l'artigianalità del pensiero personale nel quale di certo mi guardo bene dal riconoscermi.
ma soprattutto ...non ho bisogno di raccontarmela .


----------



## fatata56 (30 Novembre 2010)

Io oggi ho conosciuto e perso contemporaneamente una bella persona che avrei voluto conoscere meglio..e mi dispiace..anche questa é una forma d'affetto.:forza:


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Io oggi ho conosciuto e perso contemporaneamente una bella persona che avrei voluto conoscere meglio..e mi dispiace..anche questa é una forma d'affetto.:forza:




Che peccato!

​


----------



## fatata56 (30 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che peccato!​
> 
> ​


 Scusa fammi capire una cosa :visto che non ci filiamo io e te (e non é assolutamente un problema ) perché sprechi tempo ed energie commentandomi, fai come me  :indifferenza.
Perché ogni mio intervento ti da il pretesto per darmi addosso?
La linguaccia di ieri era ironica e scherzosa e anche lì é scattato il commento acido, va beh fai come credi, tanto sono sicura che avrai già capito tutto di me sei molto perspicace.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Scusa fammi capire una cosa :visto che non ci filiamo io e te (e non é assolutamente un problema ) perché sprechi tempo ed energie commentandomi, fai come me  :indifferenza.
> Perché ogni mio intervento ti da il pretesto per darmi addosso?
> *La linguaccia* di ieri era ironica e scherzosa e anche lì é scattato il commento acido, va beh fai come credi, tanto sono sicura che avrai già capito tutto di me sei molto perspicace.



Per caso non MI e' permesso esprimere la mia opinione? ... e' proibito?  ... mi sono disiaciuta per la Tua perdita  .



Ti avevo chiesto cos'altro sapevi fare  una domanda innocente  .


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe che uno non sia libero di suonarsela e cantarsela come meglio crede! Anzi!
> 
> Solo che questo preclude il diritto di farsi alcune domande, quelle di cui non si vogliono le risposte e ci si accontenta di girare in tondo suonandosela e cantandosela .


Sai che questi tuoi discorsi proprio non li capisco? Ti riferisci a tua moglie? Perchè io non so ma da tradita non mi permetterei mai di dire che mio marito se l'è suonata e se l'è cantata. Si è innamorato di un'altra donna e io L'HO RISPETTATO comunque. Gli ho semplicemente detto che non avrei accettato di stare con un uomo che non mi amava, non ne avevo bisogno. Certo capisco che per una donna sia diverso, lasciare marito e figli per un uomo che vorrebbe forse solo un'avventura non si fa a cuor leggero. Ma non mi permetterei mai di dire alle persone che dicono di essere innamorate che si stanno prendendo in giro e che ci prendono in giro.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Sai che questi tuoi discorsi proprio non li capisco? Ti riferisci a tua moglie? Perchè io non so ma da tradita non mi permetterei mai di dire che mio marito se l'è suonata e se l'è cantata. Si è innamorato di un'altra donna e io L'HO RISPETTATO comunque. Gli ho semplicemente detto che non avrei accettato di stare con un uomo che non mi amava, non ne avevo bisogno. Certo capisco che per una donna sia diverso, lasciare marito e figli per un uomo che vorrebbe forse solo un'avventura non si fa a cuor leggero. Ma non mi permetterei mai di dire alle persone che dicono di essere innamorate che si stanno prendendo in giro e che ci prendono in giro.


Però è vero ragazzi.
Se una persona si innamora, non potete certo tenerla a voi con la forza eh?
Quindi per me è molto coraggioso e maturo chi lascia serenamente ( dolorosamente) andare l'altro al suo destino.

Ben diversi sono i casi, cara MK, quando uno "crede di essere innamorato" ma non lo è...
Parli bene...la passione.
Ma quanto dura la passione?
QUante volte la passione in tutti i sensi ci fa compiere azioni deleterie?
Quindi è giusto dire...se vuoi vai, ma guarda bene lo stipite di quella porta, non tornare a piangere da me, quando ti sarai reso conto della cagata che stai facendo.

Un conto è cercare delle distrazioni extra, un conto è cercare quello che non hai nel matrimonio, un conto è essere così stupidi da pensare che fuori ci sarà il paradiso che sogni nella tua testa.

Forse qui si dice, che chi si innamora, vede in maniera distorta.
Per esempio se tu parli con il Papero, lui può descriverti che razza di botta in testa si era preso, poi alcuni fatti gli hanno fatto vedere la sua amata, sotto una luce diversa e si è salvato.
Ma lui può benissimo dirti come si era innamorato perso.

In fondo a sto punto, meglio chi si concede un'avventuretta nascosta, con la sana ironia...che dice..." Tanto non ci sarà futuro!"...

Ovvio se assistiamo a cinquantenni che si comportano come adolescenti, c'è di che preoccuparsi.


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però è vero ragazzi.
> Se una persona si innamora, non potete certo tenerla a voi con la forza eh?
> Quindi per me è molto coraggioso e maturo chi lascia serenamente ( dolorosamente) andare l'altro al suo destino.
> 
> ...


Sai che sulle distrazioni extra proprio non ci sento eh . O si sta dentro o si sta fuori. Fuori tutte le distrazioni che si vogliono.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Sai che sulle distrazioni extra proprio non ci sento eh . O si sta dentro o si sta fuori. Fuori tutte le distrazioni che si vogliono.


Lo so...lo so...


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Sai che questi tuoi discorsi proprio non li capisco? Ti riferisci a tua moglie? Perchè io non so ma da tradita non mi permetterei mai di dire che mio marito se l'è suonata e se l'è cantata. Si è innamorato di un'altra donna e io L'HO RISPETTATO comunque. Gli ho semplicemente detto che non avrei accettato di stare con un uomo che non mi amava, non ne avevo bisogno. Certo capisco che per una donna sia diverso, lasciare marito e figli per un uomo che vorrebbe forse solo un'avventura non si fa a cuor leggero. Ma non mi permetterei mai di dire alle persone che dicono di essere innamorate che si stanno prendendo in giro e che ci prendono in giro.


 
Hahahahaah! Sei fenomenale: io parlo di verze e te di astronavi! Eccezionale!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hahahahaah! Sei fenomenale: io parlo di verze e te di astronavi! Eccezionale!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 è il rischio che corrono gli artisti  contemporanei:mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è il rischio che corrono gli artisti contemporanei:mrgreen:


 
Beccato! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però è vero ragazzi.
> Se una persona si innamora, non potete certo tenerla a voi con la forza eh?
> Quindi per me è molto coraggioso e maturo chi lascia serenamente ( dolorosamente) andare l'altro al suo destino.
> 
> ...


Per me fai un po' di confusione...essendo animali piu' evoluti socialmente degli altri, trovi logico che l'amore esista pero' lo releghi solo a cose "superiori" tanto che neanche per i figli affermi che si provi amore ma affetto perche' anche gli animali per istinto provano la stessa roba e che quindi chi affibbia il termine amore al trasporto post-ciulada che lo spinge ad abbandonare famiglie et similari, e' per giustificarsi, imbellettando il tutto ma solo di pulsioni istintive si tratta.

Per me invece, quello che provo per un figlio va oltre il semplice istinto di conservazione della specie e se fossi compatibile, donerei un rene o anche altro senza pensarci, cosa che per un amico, per quanto affettuoso...ahahahah non farei manco morto...

considero questo rapporto filiare, l'unico in campo affettivo/sentimentale, non in conflitto d'interessi/egoistici ma tendenti alla purezza.

Diverso il discorso in altri ambiti e ti chiedo, puo' lo stesso dirsi in un rapporto di coppia di lungo corso, ove la fase d'innamoramento e' terminata da un bel pezzo, sostituita ormai da ben altro?

Comunque il non reputare meritorio di tradimento il/la partner dopo un bel tot, e' convenzione sociale o altro piu' profondo?


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me fai un po' di confusione...essendo animali piu' evoluti socialmente degli altri, trovi logico che l'amore esista pero' lo releghi solo a cose "superiori" tanto che neanche per i figli affermi che si provi amore ma affetto perche' anche gli animali per istinto provano la stessa roba e che quindi chi affibbia il termine amore al trasporto post-ciulada che lo spinge ad abbandonare famiglie et similari, e' per giustificarsi, imbellettando il tutto ma solo di pulsioni istintive si tratta.
> 
> Per me invece, quello che provo per un figlio va oltre il semplice istinto di conservazione della specie e se fossi compatibile, donerei un rene o anche altro senza pensarci, cosa che per un amico, per quanto affettuoso...ahahahah non farei manco morto...
> 
> ...


 il punto focale è questo: per me*...ben a*l*tro* è giusto in quanto c'è infinitamente di più .
ma quando si parla di rapporto lungo si pensa alla noia dimenticando la profondità e l'intimità di altro peso specifico.
ma se questo non si riesce ad ottenere non è tanto colpa del tempo ma del rapporto che non si è evoluto .
perché? e che ne so...forse non era amore, appunto


----------



## Sterminator (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> il punto focale è questo: per me*...ben a*l*tro* è giusto in quanto c'è infinitamente di più .
> ma quando si parla di rapporto lungo si pensa alla noia dimenticando la profondità e l'intimità di altro peso specifico.
> ma se questo non si riesce ad ottenere non è tanto colpa del tempo ma del rapporto che non si è evoluto .
> perché? e che ne so...*forse non era amore, appunto*


yessss...

per me solo se in partenza ci sono le "idee chiare", si accettano nel tempo le stesse cose che si "subiscono" (e viceversa) dall'altro fin da subito, mentre si vedono in un'ottica diversa e diventano insopportabili, se i presupposti erano solo infatuatori/scoperecci...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (1 Dicembre 2010)

Mah non saprei. Comincio a pensare che la noia interviene quando manca la progettualità. Si sta insieme per amore (ovvio) ma anche l'amore va coltivato. E bisogna farlo insieme.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> yessss...
> 
> per me solo se in partenza ci sono le "idee chiare", si accettano nel tempo le stesse cose che si "subiscono" (e viceversa) dall'altro fin da subito, mentre si vedono in un'ottica diversa e diventano insopportabili, se i presupposti erano solo infatuatori/scoperecci...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ben dai io sono stato furbo no?
Con una mossa da prestigiatore ho squalificato tutto...
Noi eravamo convinti di costruire un cubo...invece cazzo è venuta fuori una piramide...e ci siamo detti...ok, ma chi se ne frega, si sta bene anche dentro la piramide no?
Abbiamo provato a cubizzare la piramide...ma tutte le pietre ci venivano in testa...abbiamo detto lasciamo andare le cose no?
Che problema c'è?
Ah a me mancherà il sesso?
Hai le tue amiche no? Va da loro.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me fai un po' di confusione...essendo animali piu' evoluti socialmente degli altri, trovi logico che l'amore esista pero' lo releghi solo a cose "superiori" tanto che neanche per i figli affermi che si provi amore ma affetto perche' anche gli animali per istinto provano la stessa roba e che quindi chi affibbia il termine amore al trasporto post-ciulada che lo spinge ad abbandonare famiglie et similari, e' per giustificarsi, imbellettando il tutto ma solo di pulsioni istintive si tratta.
> 
> Per me invece, quello che provo per un figlio va oltre il semplice istinto di conservazione della specie e se fossi compatibile, donerei un rene o anche altro senza pensarci, cosa che per un amico, per quanto affettuoso...ahahahah non farei manco morto...
> 
> ...


Non so se io provo amore per mia figlia. Io sento solo che ho un compito da svolgere. Trovo che mia figlia sia la persona più egoista che io abbia mai conosciuto. Ma la giustifico dicendo, mah, è mio dovere fornirle quello che le serve, magari un domani quando sarò vecchio si ricorderà di me. 
Ma scusami stermi...che tradimento ci sarà se uno dice all'altro le cose come stanno?
Mi pare di aver capito che qui si depreca l'inganno.
Ossia mentre io da intendere alla moglie di essere tutto per lei, tutto premurosino e affettuoso, cara ho solo che te, blabli blabla...sotto banco succede il 48.
Per me il vero tradimento...è...che uno dica di volerci bene, e poi dentro di noi "sappiamo che non è vero"...avere quel sospetto perenne dentro: stai con me, solo perchè io ti servo, solo perchè tu hai bisogno anche di me. E sai che quel giorno che non sarai più quello che soddisfa i bisogni, verrai gettato via.
Questa per me è una delle leggi dei massimi sistemi.

Una cosa che mi hanno insegnato le mie amiche.
Mettendomi non una, ma molte pulci nell'orecchio eh?
Casomai una moglie non si dovrebbe incazzare con loro perchè loro le hanno trombato il marito, ma perchè hanno a lui aperto gli occhi e le orecchie...
Allora tu torni dalla moglie e le dici..." Ehi ho scoperto che in realtà, tra due persone che si amano, funziona così sai?"...E lei ti dice, ah ma io non sono certo disposta a fare questo per te.

A sto punto?
Ma non trovo certo gli estremi per cacciare una persona dalla mia vita eh? Mica mi impedisce di viverla eh?


----------



## fatata56 (6 Dicembre 2010)

Ho ritrovato e perso un caro amico negli ultimi due giorni e la cosa che mi fa più male é che non riesco a provare la mia buona fede... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ho ritrovato e perso un caro amico negli ultimi due giorni e la cosa che mi fa più male é che non riesco a provare la mia buona fede... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


facciamone un 3d? No?
Come provare la buona fede...
Cosa è successo?
Vai in confessionale ed esponi il caso no?
Lo so con la buona fede si possono fare parecchi strafalcioni...


----------



## fatata56 (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> facciamone un 3d? No?
> Come provare la buona fede...
> Cosa è successo?
> Vai in confessionale ed esponi il caso no?
> Lo so con la buona fede si possono fare parecchi strafalcioni...


 La risposta la so da me, quando non puoi far nulla di più di quanto hai già cercato di dimostrare, la palla passa in mano all'altro e scatta un discorso di fede o fiducia.
Credo a quello che mi dici perché ho fede o fiducia in te!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> La risposta la so da me, quando non puoi far nulla di più di quanto hai già cercato di dimostrare, la palla passa in mano all'altro e scatta un discorso di fede o fiducia.
> Credo a quello che mi dici perché ho fede o fiducia in te!


Provato su mia pelle.
L'altro crede solo fino ad un certo punto.
Fa di tutto per trovare le conferme a ciò che non crede.
Crede sempre a quello che gli fa comodo.
Non guarda in faccia la realtà.
Più insisti a dire fidati, più quell'altro si insospettisce.
Devi solo sperare che un giorno sbatta la faccia per terra e si dica, ah ma allora aveva ragione fatata no?
Poi se è orgoglioso ti dirà, colpa tua che non hai saputo convincermi.
Ricorda fatata: la colpa è sempre degli altri.


----------



## fatata56 (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Provato su mia pelle.
> L'altro crede solo fino ad un certo punto.
> Fa di tutto per trovare le conferme a ciò che non crede.
> Crede sempre a quello che gli fa comodo.
> ...


Me ne farò una ragione ovviamente ma é forte la rabbia che ti monta quando ti senti comunque dal tuo punto di vista vittima di un'ingiustizia, mille volte meglio prendere parole per una buona ragione!
Va beh..concluso discorso, signore e signori arrivederci.:blank:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Me ne farò una ragione ovviamente ma é forte la rabbia che ti monta quando ti senti comunque dal tuo punto di vista vittima di un'ingiustizia, mille volte meglio prendere parole per una buona ragione!
> Va beh..concluso discorso, signore e signori arrivederci.:blank:


Verissimo!:up:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

Ho le prove che Fatata è un clone o comunque un personaggio inventato.

Dal Conte.

Mah.... poverino....


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ho le prove che Fatata è un clone o comunque un personaggio inventato.
> 
> Dal Conte.
> 
> Mah.... poverino....


Miche' e perche' quel putanun'..anzi Putanun' della Matra no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se da' pure del coglione da solo....

che fffffffffffenomeno....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2010)

.

.

:uhoh:​


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ho le prove che Fatata è un clone o comunque un personaggio inventato.
> 
> Dal Conte.
> 
> Mah.... poverino....


 ma santo cielo...se non ricordo male l'admin , in difesa di uno pseudo dietologo, disse di lasciar perdere le faccende di cloni e di fare ognuno gli affari propri:mrgreen:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma santo cielo...se non ricordo male l'admin , in difesa di uno pseudo dietologo, disse di lasciar perdere le faccende di cloni e di fare ognuno gli affari propri:mrgreen:


Ehm.... certo, se non fosse che questo clone con me è al limite dello stalking....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ehm.... certo, se non fosse che questo clone con me è al limite dello stalking....


Chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso...
Dai sborone fuori le prove che fatata sia un mio clone...
Avanti...qua davanti a tutti...forza...dai mostra la tua potenza...
Denunciami per stalking...
Avanti...

Povera fatata...povera...
Fatatinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Te l'avevo detto io di stare attenta no???


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> La risposta la so da me, quando non puoi far nulla di più di quanto hai già cercato di dimostrare, la palla passa in mano all'altro e scatta un discorso di fede o fiducia.
> Credo a quello che mi dici perché ho fede o fiducia in te!


Che cosa strana sai, parlare di fede nelle persone. O si ha fiducia o non se ne ha. Però ha ragione il Conte, perchè non apri un thread apposito?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Che cosa strana sai, parlare di fede nelle persone. O si ha fiducia o non se ne ha. Però ha ragione il Conte, perchè non apri un thread apposito?


Ne stiamo parlando...mi ha chiesto tutte le istruzioni per fare il mio bravo clone...capisci?
Siccome lui ha deciso che lei è un mio clone...bisogna fare come dice lui...sennò si arrabbia capisci?
Sai no i bambini? Se non giochi al suo giochino...si arrabbiano...
Aspetta che la recupero...
ma casso ancora ste storie con i nuovi utenti...
Ma che merda...
Mai rispetto di nessuno...
Ma che figure di merda per il forum...


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ne stiamo parlando...mi ha chiesto tutte le istruzioni per fare il mio bravo clone...capisci?
> Siccome lui ha deciso che lei è un mio clone...bisogna fare come dice lui...sennò si arrabbia capisci?
> Sai no i bambini? Se non giochi al suo giochino...si arrabbiano...
> Aspetta che la recupero...
> ...


Basterebbe controllare l'IP, vero Admin?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Basterebbe controllare l'IP, vero Admin?



NO..basta la mia parola...
Fatata non è UN MIO CLONE.
Cazzo ma non si è ancora capito che Admin non ha certo palle di correre dietro ai fantasmi, ai cloni, alle manie e alle seghe mentali degli utenti? Eh?
Cazzo ha da lavorare eh?
Controllare gli IP è da bastardi...e quei tempi sono finiti.
Lui ha detto che vigila sulle iscrizioni.
Fatata si è iscritta regolarmente quindi amen.
Che Ettore la pianti con le sue farneticazioni.

Proprio lui parla...
Sono Ettore il mio nome di battesimo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cosa siamo qua...tutti a farci sempre prendere per il culo, dal cialtrone di turno?

Lo stesso dicasi per Maltrattata...
Cazzo Marì lascia perdere la leghista...lasciala andare che si sta facendo la sua vita in santa pace...e si è dimenticata di noi...
Finiamola con ste menate...

In tempi non sospetti...
Si si dove siamo qui? 
Sotto la stasi?
Ma va fanculo XD


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO..basta la mia parola...
> Fatata non è UN MIO CLONE.
> Cazzo ma non si è ancora capito che Admin non ha certo palle di correre dietro ai fantasmi, ai cloni, alle manie e alle seghe mentali degli utenti? Eh?
> Cazzo ha da lavorare eh?
> ...


Io non avrei alcun problema, se infastidisce questa cosa basta controllare no? E abbassiamo i toni su dai, fai il bravo che Natale è vicino


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Io non avrei alcun problema, se infastidisce questa cosa basta controllare no? E abbassiamo i toni su dai, fai il bravo che Natale è vicino


SI e ti giuro che nei giorni dopo Natale farò una mattanza.
Ma che palle dover sempre spiegare alle new entry sta storia dei cloni eh?


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI e ti giuro che nei giorni dopo Natale farò una mattanza.
> *Ma che palle dover sempre spiegare alle new entry sta storia dei cloni eh*?


 eh sei troppo generoso..per me le povere niuentrine potrebbero vivere nell'ignoranza


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh sei troppo generoso..per me le povere niuentrine potrebbero vivere nell'ignoranza


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh sei troppo generoso..per me le povere niuentrine potrebbero vivere nell'ignoranza


Ma poverina...dai...che male ha fatto fatata?
Nessuno...con me è stata così dolce e buona...
Dai sono finiti i tempi...
Dicci chi sei e cosa fai qui.
Pensa ho perfino problemi di gelosia con la contessa...
Preferisci fatata a me...pussa via conte


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ne stiamo parlando...mi ha chiesto tutte le istruzioni per fare il mio bravo clone...capisci?
> Siccome lui ha deciso che lei è un mio clone...bisogna fare come dice lui...sennò si arrabbia capisci?
> Sai no i bambini? Se non giochi al suo giochino...si arrabbiano...
> Aspetta che la recupero...
> ...


 
Ne ho abbastanza dei paranoidi.

Ve lo lascio tutto per voi, sto forum... peccato per Giovanni, che è una brava persona


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ne ho abbastanza dei paranoidi.
> 
> Ve lo lascio tutto per voi, sto forum... peccato per Giovanni, che è una brava persona


Aspetto le prove...
Aspetto la tua denuncia...
Ettore tuo nome di battesimo.
Si si qua dentro tutti paranoidi...solo tu sei normale...si si...
Babbo Natale esiste
La Befana pure
Cristo è morto dal freddo
Ecc...ecc...ecc...ecc...
ma che due palle diosanto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO..basta la mia parola...
> Fatata non è UN MIO CLONE.
> Cazzo ma non si è ancora capito che Admin non ha certo palle di correre dietro ai fantasmi, ai cloni, alle manie e alle seghe mentali degli utenti? Eh?
> Cazzo ha da lavorare eh?
> ...



Non ti rispondo ... non ti rispomdo perche' e' meglio che non ti rispondo.


Pero' una cosa va detta, della storia tra la leghista e me sono CAZZI miei, OK? ... TU FATTI I CAZZI TUOI ... NON TI CHIEDO DI SCHIERARTI, MA ALMENO METTITI DA PARTE.


PS lo gradirei TANTO, grazie.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Aspetto le prove...
> Aspetto la tua denuncia...
> Ettore tuo nome di battesimo.
> Si si qua dentro tutti paranoidi...solo tu sei normale...si si...
> ...


Ti ho scritto mail in privato, bimbetto.

D'ora in poi son tutto per te...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non ti rispondo ... non ti rispomdo perche' e' meglio che non ti rispondo.
> 
> 
> Pero' una cosa va detta, della storia tra la leghista e me sono CAZZI miei, OK? ... TU FATTI I CAZZI TUOI ... NON TI CHIEDO DI SCHIERARTI, MA ALMENO METTITI DA PARTE.
> ...


Allora dai Marì porta avanti la tua lotta fuori dal forum no? a suon di mail...denuncie...casini beghe....ma non imbrattiamo il forum...
Ripeto lei non mi ha mai fatto del male...e non mi piace che si vituperi chi non legge no? E che è lontana dal forum...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ti ho scritto mail in privato, bimbetto.
> 
> D'ora in poi son tutto per te...


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora dai Marì porta avanti la tua lotta fuori dal forum no? a suon di mail...denuncie...casini beghe....ma non imbrattiamo il forum...
> Ripeto lei non mi ha mai fatto del male...e non mi piace che si vituperi chi non legge no? E che è lontana dal forum...


*Ripeto:*



Mari' ha detto:


> Non ti rispondo ... non ti rispomdo perche' e' meglio che non ti rispondo.
> 
> 
> Pero' una cosa va detta, della storia tra la leghista e me sono CAZZI miei, OK? ... TU FATTI I CAZZI TUOI ... NON TI CHIEDO DI SCHIERARTI, MA ALMENO METTITI DA PARTE.
> ...


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

Detto questo, e visto che le questione personali saranno risolte pr*o*vatamente e pr*i*vatamente, saluto tutti e ringrazio le persone normali che mi hanno tenuto compagnia.

PS. ADMIN, ho fatto richiesta cancellazione, grazie e perdonami per questa ulteriore rottura.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Detto questo, e visto che le questione personali saranno risolte pr*o*vatamente e pr*i*vatamente, saluto tutti e ringrazio le persone normali che mi hanno tenuto compagnia.
> 
> PS. ADMIN, ho fatto richiesta cancellazione, grazie e perdonami per questa ulteriore rottura.


Saluti e baci...
Non tornare domani come Achille eh?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Saluti e baci...
> Non tornare domani come Achille eh?


Pernacchia...

Sfigato sei, per sempre


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Saluti e baci...
> Non tornare domani come Achille eh?


No, tornerò mai più perchè mi hai fatto schifare questo forum, che non ti merita.

Che personaccia


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo Jesus...non è più il "tuo" forum...
> Nuova aria nuova gente...
> Non è più lo stesso scenario...no?
> Comunque io ho fatto tanto per il forum no?
> Tu invece?


Ho fatto la cosa più grande.

Dimostrare quello che sei e pubblicamente, in contrasto con il tuo viscidume.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E infatti tutto il forum si è ribaltato...
> Complimenti per la sceneggiata...sei proprio bravo a recitare...
> Si infatti tutti credono a quel che affermi tu no?
> Fatata è un mio clone...si allora sta denuncia me la fai si o no?


 
Fatata è una tua invenzione, leggi meglio, asino....

PS. E tu, hai il coraggio di rispondermi in privato, o no ?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è che non ho coraggio...
> Non ho nè tempo nè voglia...
> Tu denunciami per stalking no?
> Rispondo forse alle tue mail?
> ...


E certo, solo quelli puoi usare te...ahahahahah


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scemo Fatata ha due bellissimi occhi.


Ma te li lascio, sai.... 

Ne ho avuti fin troppi di quelli, te faccio l'elemosina....

Ahahahah... ma quando ci penso..... ahahah.... Creare una banda per fregare me.... farmi contattare ripetutamente... con allusioni ed inviti... te e la tua mini cricca.... Che personaggio da cartoni animati...ahahah

PS. E non credere che non sappia chi sia la figura femminile che ti fiancheggia... anche se non la conosco di persona.....ahahaha


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

Purtroppo non posso vedere i video adesso, mannaggia.... 

Però già immagino ... ahahahah


----------



## fatata56 (6 Dicembre 2010)

Dico ma siete normali tutti e due?!!!???
ADESSO MI INCAZZO IO!!!
Voglio che mi spieghiate come cazzo faccio a dimostrare che non sono un clone di nessuno, io sono nuova e non conosco certe regole o aggiri di cui voi parlate.
Cos'é l'IP ? Per me é solo una pompa di benzina!
Ditemi cosa posso fare per dimostrare e lo farò! però Ettore che delusione sei stato! Ti posso dare tutte le scusanti e attenuanti del caso ma accanirti così però é veramente paranoico!
Avresti potuto nel dubbio chiedere a me di darti altre prove, avrei potuto, ma tu invece hai preferito credere a cose che non esistono proprio!
Se e quando riuscirò a dimostrare chi NON SONO voglio le pubbliche e private scuse di Ettore:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Dico ma siete normali tutti e due?!!!???
> ADESSO MI INCAZZO IO!!!
> Voglio che mi spieghiate come cazzo faccio a dimostrare che non sono un clone di nessuno, io sono nuova e non conosco certe regole o aggiri di cui voi parlate.
> Cos'é l'IP ? Per me é solo una pompa di benzina!
> ...


Ci siamo passati tutti eh?
Un vecchio utente "decideva" che una new entry è un clone e il gioco era fatto...
Ribadisco...su quello che lui dice della cricca qui e là io ne sono estraneo e tu lo sai benissimo no?
Spero di non averti offesa dicendo che hai dei bellissimi occhi.
Fatata, fai come me, lascia perdere e tira diritto...
Fatata guarda che qui dentro certa gente ha messo in discussione perfino l'esistenza di mia moglie, che scriveva con il suo nick...
Ora quei tempi erano tramontati...e restano tramontati.
Di qui il disinteresse di Admin per certe questioni.
Qui dentro io non ho mai ingannato nessuno e conosco molti utenti...
Fidati...se io dico che tu non sei il mio clone e una mia invenzione...il forum ci crede...
Piuttosto fai una cosa, apri un tuo 3d e parla di te, delle tue esperienze, della tua vita ( non privata) e così tutti capiranno che non sei un personaggio inventato da me.
Ok?


----------



## fatata56 (7 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci siamo passati tutti eh?
> Un vecchio utente "decideva" che una new entry è un clone e il gioco era fatto...
> Ribadisco...su quello che lui dice della cricca qui e là io ne sono estraneo e tu lo sai benissimo no?
> Spero di non averti offesa dicendo che hai dei bellissimi occhi.
> ...


 Come prima dici di tirar dritto e lasciar perdere e poi mi dici parla di te? Io tra le righe un pò qua e un pò là parlo sempre di me!Proprio non mi và di fare la mia presentazione come fossi ad un colloquio di lavoro!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Come prima dici di tirar dritto e lasciar perdere e poi mi dici parla di te? Io tra le righe un pò qua e un pò là parlo sempre di me!Proprio non mi và di fare la mia presentazione come fossi ad un colloquio di lavoro!


Hai ragione...
Mi dispiace moltissimo per questa faccenda...e mi scuso con tutto il forum per aver oggi calcato un po' la mano...è che sta storia mi appareva così assurda e priva di fondamento...che ho pensato ad una sboronata...
Se ti fa piacere, tu sai che io credo nella tua buona fede.
Vero sai che tra le righe tu parli di te...vero.


----------

